# My Pet Bakery & Boutique



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

I have set up my own pet bakery & boutique, it's going really well atm and have plans to buy a shop/grooming parlour in the future.
Hope you all like..... More funky products to come next month


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

I've just 'liked' it on Facebook - was looking through the site and will def be making some purchases in the future! I think I'd end up eating the treats though, they look so yummy!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great site, good luck


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

SarahLily said:


> I've just 'liked' it on Facebook - was looking through the site and will def be making some purchases in the future! I think I'd end up eating the treats though, they look so yummy!


Aw thank you, The treats are pretty yummy when they've just come out of the oven! I obv had to test them myself first


----------

